

Clash of the Titans: Google vs. Microsoft - kashif_hn
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/02/10/sundaysecurity/

======
lurkinggrue
I find the argument a bit silly as you can say the same thing about
Outlook.com and the anti spam features. All your works are on their servers
and they "Read" them when they get and store the email.

